# Optical slave for Vivitar 283 and Canon 580EX?



## Zeidora (Oct 29, 2017)

I am looking for a hotshoe optical slave trigger primarily for a Vivitar 283 UV mod with trigger voltage of ~280V, but would also like the option to use on my Canon 580EX or the MT24/26 with ~6V trigger voltage. Not sure trigger voltage matters with optical slaves.

Wein slaves get very uneven reviews (many do not seem to work out of box), not sure what else is out there. Any recommendations?
I just ordered the Wein Save-sync to connect the Vivitar via PC cable to Canon dSLR, but also want a no-cable option.


----------

